# Who makes the best insoles for boots?



## 480sparky

I've never had many, and not near enough to compare one to the others. I have always pretty much used Dr. Scholls.


----------



## paul d.

what kind of boots???


----------



## Jeff000

I got new Dakota Quad Comfort with the composite toe. In general I like them. I normally only ever have CAT boots, but they stopped making the one I liked. Even though they only last a year I still always bought them.
Everyone kept telling me redwings, but I couldnt find a single one that felt right on my foot. I tried about every boot I could find actually, and this Dakota was about as close as I got to liking. Still thinking about just ordering my CAT boots online from somewhere that still has them.


----------



## RHarv

I currently use walkfits. I have a bad case of flat foot. Which is causing me to have knee and back pain. If your feet are bothering you i would have them checked out by a doctor it could be nothing but it could be something. As far as boots i use Timberland Pro series. They seem too have the most comfort for me.


----------



## jbfan

I found the Dr Scholls machine and did the test. It then reccomends an insert.
The cost of the insert is 49.99. I have had mine since Thanksgiving, and my feet feel better.


----------



## Jeff000

jbfan said:


> I found the Dr Scholls machine and did the test. It then reccomends an insert.
> The cost of the insert is 49.99. I have had mine since Thanksgiving, and my feet feel better.


I have thought about going to an actual foot place before. 
Do you think it was worth it? 

I have flattish feet, insoles I normally get have good arch support. 


Would a dr visit be beneficial for me? what would he tell me?


----------



## jbfan

This is what I am talking about.
Dr Scholl's® Footmapping
A doctor can do the same thing, but cost much more.


----------



## RHarv

I have had alot of sucess with the walk-fits. I think they are like 30 buck a pair. As far as the doc i went saying i had alot of pain in my knees. So they sent me for blood work to check for arthritis. That came back with no success. so then they did some x-rays to see if there was damage in my knees and sent me to the physical therapist with the x-rays. They came back neg but then the therapist asked me to walk and he went wow you have terrible feet. so did some therapy. but my knees are getting worse, which he said might happen in my case. Now i got to the foot doctor and see what he says might have to make custom arches or get foot surgery. I would go its not going to hurt anything and you see if there is a bigger problem or not :thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick

If you have lots of pain when walking in your knees or back or feet or whatever sure a Dr. appt could possibly help you out. I went to an orthopedic specialist when I was a kid to have custom inserts made and it helped me out quite a bit. I'm actually thinking about going back again but there is a store near me that custom makes inserts so I think I'll go to them first just for the convenience of it all. 

Here's a place with nationwide locations that makes custom inserts: Foot Solutions


----------



## John

Take it from an old guy that has pounded the pavement A LOT. I found Superfeet to be the best for my feet.

Also get your feet measured correctly. :thumbsup: 

Shoe-Fitting Fluoroscope
View attachment 840


----------



## ce2two

Flat feet can cause problems with your knees and your back....for sure :thumbup:..Why are people sooo cheap when it comes to your feet...You only have two feet ...so take good care of them ..I have flat feet, my feet never bothered me ,till one day all a sudden i had severe pain on the inside of both feet,straight down from the ankle bone ,turns out my archs had fallen ..If i had been using a pair of orthotics in my shoes this would have never happened..Bought a pair of orthotics through footefx.com for $189.00 well worth it :thumbsup:..I had to be in cast for 30 days to rest the tendon ...so don't play games with your feet ..:no:I also wear red wings


----------



## Jeff000

jbfan said:


> This is what I am talking about.
> Dr Scholl's® Footmapping
> A doctor can do the same thing, but cost much more.


Dr is free for me. I'm in Canada. I dont think I have one of those around me, the search didnt turn up any results  



RHarv said:


> I have had alot of sucess with the walk-fits. I think they are like 30 buck a pair. As far as the doc i went saying i had alot of pain in my knees. So they sent me for blood work to check for arthritis. That came back with no success. so then they did some x-rays to see if there was damage in my knees and sent me to the physical therapist with the x-rays. They came back neg but then the therapist asked me to walk and he went wow you have terrible feet. so did some therapy. but my knees are getting worse, which he said might happen in my case. Now i got to the foot doctor and see what he says might have to make custom arches or get foot surgery. I would go its not going to hurt anything and you see if there is a bigger problem or not


Damn, my knees dont really hurt yet, but I can tell they will in not too much time if I dont get boots/insoles that are better. 



ce2two said:


> Flat feet can cause problems with your knees and your back....for sure :thumbup:..Why are people sooo cheap when it comes to your feet...You only have two feet ...so take good care of them ..I have flat feet, my feet never bothered me ,till one day all a sudden i had severe pain on the inside of both feet,straight down from the ankle bone ,turns out my archs had fallen ..If i had been using a pair of orthotics in my shoes this would have never happened..Bought a pair of orthotics through footefx.com for $189.00 well worth it :thumbsup:..I had to be in cast for 30 days to rest the tendon ...so don't play games with your feet ..:no:I also wear red wings


I know I have flat feet so I always buy normal shoes that have a good arch in them, but work boots I wear MUCH more often. I have heard of the fallen arch thing, and it sounds like it really sucks, and realistically could happen to me I think. 
I like the quality of the red wings, but they just didnt feel right on my feet. Maybe I will go and try again and take my dakotas back.


----------



## ce2two

I bought a pair of orthotics for my wife because she too had foot problems ,she gave up on them after a few days ...:no:she doesn't realize that you must use them for an hour take them out , you need to slowly get used to this object in your shoes...after a month it will feel normal once again ...:laughing::thumbsupeople who have high archs ,sore feet could use a pair:thumbsupeople w h o are overweight end up with fallen archs........:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I like the Dr. Scholls knee pain insoles.


----------



## Jeff000

ce2two said:


> people w h o are overweight end up with fallen archs........:laughing:


Hmm, I am only like 140lbs.


----------



## niteshift

Don't mean to hyjack the thread, but when I seen this this, I just had to mention that this "shoe size machine" was the latest thing back then [1950's]. Big problem, the people being measured & viewing or anyone standing nearby were radiated from the x-rays, very bad for anyone. Biggest health problem was women who were pregnant had a high incidence of miscarriges and birth defects after having been around these viewing boxes in action. Affected alot of people.
A high percentage of shoe salesmen were dieing and at the time no one knew why.


----------

